# Help me find the name of this piece!



## PaptainClanet (Apr 28, 2017)

I heard a beautiful piece by Bach (I think it was Bach...) years ago. It was actually a midi file, so I don't know which instrument it was written for. But I remember the intro, and I've recorded the bit that I remember, attached.

I'm dying to hear it again, but I don't know the name! If anyone recognizes it, please let me know!


View attachment BachThing.mp3


----------

